# Help with Info



## vandiepen145 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello. I am a college student. I am conducting research for my senior project.

My task: I am supposed to identify the behaviors and motivations of martial arts practitioners. 

I hope that some of you will be willing to answer a few questions below to help me understand participants involved in martial arts. If you feel that there is any other information that might be helpful, I would greatly appreciate your insight. 

There are no right or wrong answers, please answer the questions to the best of your ability.

Questions: (Thank you all for your time and willingness to help me!)

1) How did you first become interested in martial arts? 

2) What discipline did you decide to practice?

3) Why did you choose that specific discipline over the other disciplines?

4) What is your skill level within your martial arts discipline?

5) What other things do you like to do? (When you're not in the gym/dojo, what else do you like to do with your time? This can be physical or nonphysical passtimes)

6) What are the first 3 martial arts related brands that come to your mind. (FIRST, not BEST).

7) How do you decide what martial arts gear/equipment to get? (How do you select one type or brand over another?)

8) Roughly how often to you buy new martial arts equipment?

9) Where do you get your  equipment from? Is there a reason for this?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 2, 2016)

sounds like a marketing project


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> sounds like a marketing project



He's already tried asking questions about what martial arts equipment we buy/use and got answers, I'm not sure why he needs more or why he thinks you can understand us by seeing what we buy.
Might be best to get MT's permission to do a proper survey, usually they are confidential for academic studies.


----------



## marques (Apr 2, 2016)

I will try better answers this time.

1) Movies
2) 'Self-Defence'
3) Availability, content and training method.
4) 'Black Belt'
5) Reading
6) Punchtown, Everlast, Sandee.
7) Price, aesthetics  and (apparent) quality
8) Once per year
9) Online, for commodity and large choice


----------



## oaktree (Apr 2, 2016)

vandiepen145 said:


> 1) How did you first become interested in martial arts?


It all started with my friend and his ice cream store.


vandiepen145 said:


> What discipline did you decide to practice?


The one where old people do it like your grandma easiest way to get cookies.


vandiepen145 said:


> Why did you choose that specific discipline over the other disciplines?


 Because I am nerd and like nerd things.


vandiepen145 said:


> What is your skill level within your martial arts discipline?


Terrible and laughable but don't tell my students.only my teacher knows how bad I am.


vandiepen145 said:


> What other things do you like to do? (When you're not in the gym/dojo, what else do you like to do with your time? This can be physical or nonphysical passtimes)


Frequent urination some say is a medical condition I say it's just natures way of giving me a new hobby.


vandiepen145 said:


> What are the first 3 martial arts related brands that come to your mind. (FIRST, not BEST).


Chuck Norris and two more Chuck Norris'norrises?


vandiepen145 said:


> How do you decide what martial arts gear/equipment to get? (How do you select one type or brand over another?)


I choose by which Chinese girl looks cutest in making my gear in China duh!


vandiepen145 said:


> Roughly how often to you buy new martial arts equipment?


When my wife let's me.


vandiepen145 said:


> Where do you get your equipment from? Is there a reason for this?


China because it's cheap.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2016)

vandiepen145 said:


> 1) How did you first become interested in martial arts?


Ninja Turtles



> 2) What discipline did you decide to practice?



No idea, I was pretty young.  It was what was available and my parents signed me up for at the time.



> 3) Why did you choose that specific discipline over the other disciplines?



Again, I didn't really choose.  As I got older I just did the things that interested me.



> 4) What is your skill level within your martial arts discipline?



Supreme Ninja Warrior Level 12



> 5) What other things do you like to do? (When you're not in the gym/dojo, what else do you like to do with your time? This can be physical or nonphysical passtimes)



I think I pretty much live in my gym at this point...



> 6) What are the first 3 martial arts related brands that come to your mind. (FIRST, not BEST).



Innovative Martial Arts (my gym ), Century, Gorilla



> 7) How do you decide what martial arts gear/equipment to get? (How do you select one type or brand over another?)



Quality, availability, price, customer service, all the usual suspects.



> 8) Roughly how often to you buy new martial arts equipment?



Every other week or so I'm ordering stuff.



> 9) Where do you get your  equipment from? Is there a reason for this?



Century & Gorilla.

Century has been good to me and makes pretty good stuff at good prices.  Gorilla is local and makes some really good stuff, plus the owner hand delivers it too me and we occasionally get to beat on each other


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2016)

vandiepen145 said:


> Hello. I am a college student. I am conducting research for my senior project.
> 
> My task: I am supposed to identify the behaviors and motivations of martial arts practitioners.
> 
> ...


I'd watch Bruce Lee movies in this small theater in Harlem while eating popcorn with chopsticks



> 2) What discipline did you decide to practice?


Kung Fu under Master Thomas Ikeda



> 3) Why did you choose that specific discipline over the other disciplines?


The Master was available and it was Kung Fu, like Bruce Lee, but, I know it sounds strange because I know it was Kung Fu, but Master Ikeda dressed in Japanese garb and appeared to practice Kyudo.  Strange, right?



> 4) What is your skill level within your martial arts discipline?


Mastery.  My greatest rival could manifest his chi into his hands, making them appear to glow red and that motivated me to learn to manifest my chi throughout my entire body, making it appear to glow gold.



> 5) What other things do you like to do? (When you're not in the gym/dojo, what else do you like to do with your time? This can be physical or nonphysical passtimes)


Besides teaching Kung Fu, I feel honor bound to help my father as a server at his Pizzaria.



> 6) What are the first 3 martial arts related brands that come to your mind. (FIRST, not BEST).


Vanity.  Ernie Reyes Jr.  and Faith Prince



> 7) How do you decide what martial arts gear/equipment to get? (How do you select one type or brand over another?)


I usually just use improvised stuff.  Trashcans, tires, etc.  But sometimes it's whatever is donated to me.



> 8) Roughly how often to you buy new martial arts equipment?


New?  We're too poor to buy new equipment.  I saw a movie about painting fences and waxing cars once.



> 9) Where do you get your equipment from? Is there a reason for this?


It's mostly re-purposed or donated.  Not much money in Harlem what with the Shogun and all.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> Again, I didn't really choose.


The Martial Art chooses the artist, Harry Potter.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

